
Neovim public release 0.1.0 - robinhoodexe
https://github.com/neovim/neovim/releases/tag/v0.1.0
======
tinco
I've been using nvim exclusively for four months now. Perfectly stable (I
think even more so than my vim was, I use lots of crashy plugins) and a
perfect drop in, basically nothing changed for me when I renamed nvim to vim
on my systems.

I wonder what their roadmap is for a 1.0 release. Is it a specific feature
set, or stability in their MessagePack APIs? Is it years off, or just pending
some big bugs/refactorings?

~~~
mercurial
So essentially there is little difference for end-users (yet)?

~~~
yuvipanda
I think :terminal has changed the way I develop at least a little bit. I
haven't checked out the async linters yet.

------
semisight
Good to see this project making progress, but I don't see a changelog. What's
new?

~~~
fmoralesc
There will be a post commenting on the release later this week, but the main
things are:

\- neovim now follows the XDG spec: ~/.vimrc is now ~/.config/nvim/init.vim,
etc.

\- the viminfo files were replaced by a new system, "shada" (for shared data)

\- lots of default settings have changed so it is more sensible[^1] by default

The rest is all the new features (when compared with vim):

\- async execution (`jobstart()` et al),

\- the extensions to the plugin system, so plugins can run truly
asynchronously,

\- the rpc api, that allows for extended clients.

I might be fogetting some things, but these are imho the most outstanding
things.

[^1]: [https://github.com/tpope/vim-sensible](https://github.com/tpope/vim-
sensible)

~~~
icholy
There's also the "Smart UI protocol"
[http://tarruda.github.io/articles/neovim-smart-ui-
protocol/](http://tarruda.github.io/articles/neovim-smart-ui-protocol/)

~~~
fmoralesc
Yes, but that is not yet implemented. I'm really waiting for that, though!

------
hackuser
When I think about switching to Neovim, I feel disloyal and ungrateful to Bram
Moolenaar. He has done so much for so many, and if Neovim takes off he won't
walk away with much of a reward. How much code has been written in Vim - and
almost every line for free.

~~~
oxymoron
That seems like a strange way to view things. What is he getting out of it now
that he won't be getting out of it if neovim would take off? The only thing he
has asked is that people donates to a few charities of his choice. Neovim has
kept those recommendations front and center, and if it does take off it might
end up extending the user base causing even more people to donate. That's not
a bad legacy, is it?

------
tvon
For anyone "switching" from vim, I recommend looking at vim plugins with
neovim-specific support/enhancements:
[https://github.com/neovim/neovim/wiki/Related-
projects#plugi...](https://github.com/neovim/neovim/wiki/Related-
projects#plugins)

~~~
mercurial
Neovim-hackernews? Coming soon, an email client in your editor...

~~~
emsy
I figure you've never used emacs ;)

~~~
mercurial
This was a poke at emacs.

------
r-s
I have been using neovim for months now with no issues I can attribute to
neovim. The terminal mode can be useful, although I still prefer my current
tmux setup. I have been using it with linux and osx, building from source.

I suspect most users could download neovim, symlink their .vimrc/.nvimrc,
alias vim=nvim and not be able to tell the difference.

~~~
Touche
If that's the case why use it? I'm still holding out for Neovim's killer
feature; I'm not switching just because they use more modern APIs or removed
Amiga support; I don't care about those things as an end user.

~~~
gh02t
Proper async plugins are the killer feature. For example, if you're using
neovim then Syntastic doesn't block the UI when it runs checks. Also off the
top of my head, built in terminal emulator and 24 bit color support and far
easier integration with external programs. Eventually my hope is that we will
have real vi-mode plugins for IDEs that actually load up (neo)vim, though
those sort of things are still in their infancy.

I'm a very heavy vim user and have been using neovim for a while now. It
causes me zero issues even following git master, but I can definitely notice
improvements.

~~~
Touche
> Proper async plugins are the killer feature.

I hope there's more that than. I personally don't use any plugins for which
this is a problem. Not doubting those plugins exist, but apparently you can
get by as a Vim user without them.

I see potential for the embedding api. If I could run Vim on a server and
connect to it from a web app I would find that to be very compelling. Maybe
there are other features that will set it over the top, but I'm still waiting.

~~~
gh02t
If you're using vanilla vim I don't think there's a whole lot neovim will
offer you at present. I think there will eventually be some performance
improvements in the core areas, but they haven't really started on that yet.

Async support is a big deal for a lot of people though (and it's neovims
original raison d'etre). For example, not having :make (well, :Neomake) block
on compile is pretty significant by itself. Under the hood getting real async
tasks required/requires a ton of rewriting because of how Vim was architected.
Those changes were made deliberately and weren't _just_ so that they could use
all these fancy new libraries.

So I guess I'd liken it to Windows when it went from the 98 days to WinNT/2000
- keeping things working about the same while laying the foundation for bigger
improvements later.

On the other hand, I don't see much downside to moving to neovim either. It is
interchangeable (in my experience) with vanilla.

~~~
Touche
> If you're using vanilla vim I don't think there's a whole lot neovim will
> offer you at present.

My vimrc is 80 lines, I don't feel it's vanilla at all, but I don't use :make
or probably any other commands that launch subtasks so I guess this is what
sets me apart.

~~~
gh02t
I meant more with the plugins, but in any case regular vim isn't going
anywhere either. I think there's eventually supposed to be hooks for building
better GUIs and external integration, which will probably be the turning point
when a lot more people switch over.

------
dvcrn
I'm usually using gvim for performance. Peeked into neovim before but the only
GUI I found was Neovim.app which performed horrible.

Anything new in that field?

~~~
seren
I am in the same boat, I hope that having a working GUI is in the roadmap for
0.2.

------
viraptor
So does anyone know what kind of magic happened in August? They're scanning
the code using coverity and the graphs don't seem to make sense:
([https://scan.coverity.com/projects/2227](https://scan.coverity.com/projects/2227))

    
    
        1 Jul:  fixed 217, outstanding 91
        1 Aug:  fixed 220, outstanding 94
        1 Sept: fixed 216, outstanding 0
        1 Oct:  fixed 218, outstanding 0
    

How is that possible? Bug in coverity? "Creative counting"?

~~~
plorkyeran
Fixed is the lifetime total. It can go down if something is reclassified as
not a bug after it's marked as fixed.

~~~
viraptor
Does that mean ~90 items were marked "this is fine" in August?

~~~
plorkyeran
Probably. Just based on the graph, I'd guess that in June someone started a
push to get them to zero outstanding issues in Coverity, starting with the
ones that were clearly bugs, and then in August they were down to just the
ones that they thought were false positives.

------
trymas
I've been using neovim for over 6 months and can't go back to vim, mainly due
to asynchronous linter.

In the last week neovim changed their config file location from `~/.nvimrc` to
`~/.config/nvim/init.vim`, though config file AFAIK is fully backwards
compatible to vim, as I use the same vimrc for neovim and vim.

~~~
flannelhead
Are you using neomake by any chance? I might switch from syntastic as neomake
seems to support the linters I need (mainly eslint and hlint).

~~~
trymas
Yes - neomake replaces syntastic for me and it's no. 1 reason I am neovim
user.

EDIT: and yeah, neomake would not be effective with classical vim.

------
ksmithbaylor
Just switched and it might be a placebo effect, but everything from scrolling
to switching files seems a bit...snappier. Is this due to the async
improvements? Do plugins have to opt-in to be async or does the core re-
implement previously synchronous functionality to be asynchronous?

~~~
justinmk
Plugins must opt-in to asynchronous job-control.

There have been drastic changes to the event loop and redraw logic, which
makes some operations feel "different" (some slower, some faster). We have not
intentionally made any general performance improvements, because the
performance bottlenecks of Vim/Neovim hinge on the regex engine (which is
primarily maintained by Bram) and vimscript interpretation--nothing else.

Job control is implemented in Neovim for co-process (not in-process)
coordination. This means that potentially long-running vimscript calculations
can be offloaded to a child nvim process. But Neovim 0.1 does not have a
faster vimscript engine per se.

------
gizmo385
Can I use my old vim configuration in NeoVim or do I need to rewrite my vimrc?
Do my old vim plugins work in NeoVim or do I need to find new versions?

~~~
truncate
I did a `ls -s .vimrc .nvimrc` along with very few changes (like replacing
Command-T with Command-P). Everything ran just fine. I still don't use nvim
daily, mainly due to my old habits. Perhaps I should alias nvim as vim.

~~~
dd9990
That changed recently to follow XDG specifications. Simuink locations should
be changed accordingly. See [https://github.com/neovim/neovim/wiki/Following-
HEAD](https://github.com/neovim/neovim/wiki/Following-HEAD)

------
desireco42
I didn't really considered Neovim until recently, as a serious vim user, I
didn't really feel I want anything but original. I started using it because
plugin for pairing was only working on it. I can say I was completely
surprised and impressed with performance. I still use Vim, but I have Neovim
handy and I could probably replace it and not even notice difference. Very
impressive effort.

~~~
tvon
What pairing plugin are you using?

~~~
roryokane
Probably Floobits: [https://github.com/Floobits/floobits-
neovim](https://github.com/Floobits/floobits-neovim)

------
fuhrysteve
Great news, long overdue. Neovim has been quite stable for many months now.
Most people I know use the nightly builds, which was fine until they
introduced some BC breaking stuff this week, which threw everyone off.

Bunch of snobs on gitter criticizing users for installing nightlies and
expecting stability... But that's what happens when you don't tag a release
after almost two years of development

------
janiabuleshower
Play Music "Turn Me On" (feat. Nicki Minaj)

[Nicki Minaj:] Doctor, doctor, need you back home in bed Doctor, doctor, where
you at? Give me something I need your love I need your love I need your loving
You got that kind of medicine that keeps me comin'

My body needs a hero Come and save me Something tells me you know how to save
me I've been feeling real low. Oh, I need you to come and rescue me

Oh!

[Chorus:] Make me come alive Come on and turn me on Touch me, save my life
Come on and turn me on I'm too young to die Come on and turn me on Turn me on
Turn me on Turn me on Turn me on

Make me come alive Come on and turn me on Touch me, save my life Come on and
turn me on I'm too young to die Come on and turn me on Turn me on Turn me on
Turn me on Turn me on

[Nicki Minaj:] Oh, you make it, make it right My temperature is super high If
I scream, if I cry It's only 'cause I feel alive

My body needs a hero Come and save me Something tells me you know how to save
me I've been feeling real low, Oh, I need you to come and rescue me

Oh!

[Chorus:] Make me come alive Come on and turn me on Touch me, save my life
Come on and turn me on I'm too young to die Come on and turn me on Turn me on
Turn me on Turn me on Turn me on

Make me come alive Come on and turn me on Touch me, save my life Come on and
turn me on I'm too young to die Come on and turn me on Turn me on Turn me on
Turn me on Turn me on

[Bridge:] You've got my life in the palm of your hands (palm of your hands)
Come and save me now I know you can, I know you can

D-d-d-d-don't let me die young, I just want you to father my young I just want
you to be my doctor, we can get it crackin' chiropractor, I, I, I, I

I, I, I, I know you can save me And make me feel alive

[Chorus:] Make me come alive Come on and turn me on Touch me, save my life
Come on and turn me on I'm too young to die Come on and turn me on Turn me on
Turn me on Turn me on Turn me on

------
hackuser
Neovim articles seem to be accompanied by a bunch of top-level comments saying
how unreservedly wonderful it is and offering nothing constructive. It looks
like shills (but I of course don't know the intent of any particular
commenter).

~~~
dave2000
Well, the first comment I see is someone worried about the open source vim
project being used in an open source manner and the original vim author losing
money or something, in addition to people saying they're happy about the new
asnync plugins and properly managed, open to everyone development model, so
there's really something for everyone here!

------
shmerl
Good, now with proper XDG base directory specification support. Less clutter
in $HOME at last.

I started using nvim primarily for 24 bit color themes support in the
terminal. Some mild themes are way easier for the eyes.

Is anyone going to package it for Debian?

~~~
fuhrysteve
Already packaged for Debian nightly - check the installation instructions. I'm
sure the releases will be too.

~~~
shmerl
I mean in official Debian repos. I don't see neovim or nvim there yet:

* [https://tracker.debian.org/search?package_name=nvim](https://tracker.debian.org/search?package_name=nvim)

* [https://tracker.debian.org/search?package_name=neovim](https://tracker.debian.org/search?package_name=neovim)

~~~
mjn
There's a tracking bug here: [https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=752264](https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=752264)

Current status seems to be working on packaging of dependencies first, since
some of neovim's dependencies are either missing or out of date in Debian. A
few of them have since been done (unibilium and libtermkey are now in Debian,
libuv is updated), but a few are still in progress.

~~~
shmerl
I see, thanks.

------
arjie
I've been using `nvim` on OS X and Arch Linux for the last few months. I am
very pleased with it. Excellent stuff, and the newsletters were a great way of
keeping the indiegogo backers informed.

------
gaving
Congrats to the team, I'm dying to switch myself but closely watching Windows
support since it's unfortunately my primary work platform.

------
chris_wot
Release notes?

~~~
dave2000
Check.

------
mundanevoice
Neovim doesn't have a desktop version on OSX like Macvim or did I missed
something?

~~~
rudedogg
check out [https://github.com/neovim/neovim/wiki/Related-
projects#gui-p...](https://github.com/neovim/neovim/wiki/Related-projects#gui-
projects)

~~~
mundanevoice
Thanks, Checked them out. neovim.app is the most starred project but it's a
shame they don't release binaries.

------
zedoul
I tried to install it on Mac, but it fails on building phase.

~~~
lifty
If you use brew, its straightforward. Check this link
[https://github.com/neovim/homebrew-
neovim/blob/master/README...](https://github.com/neovim/homebrew-
neovim/blob/master/README.md)

------
Scarbutt
Is vimscript translated to lua or is that still WIP?

~~~
justinmk
Still WIP.

------
janiabuleshower
what is this is this a bad web for

------
janiabuleshower
0.1

